# The Road Goes Ever On, for Graduation



## HLGStrider (May 19, 2002)

The poem at the end of the Hobbit, the Road Goes Ever on, do you think that would make a good poem to include in a graduation ceremony?

As I am not graduating this year, it is a purely hypothetical question, but I was reading it the other day, and it struck me as the perfect use for it... besides as a moving ending to the Hobbit.


----------



## Hirila (May 19, 2002)

Well, yes, might be a good thing at graduation. If you want to scare people with the news that there's a life after high school!  

But yes, why not.
I once mentioned it as a poem in religious instrucion at school. We had to search for a sentence we would like to have on our gravestone. Not that we are macabre or something, it was during some lessons about how the different religions see death and what may come after. I liked this "The Road goes ever on and on". Don't ask me why.


----------



## HLGStrider (May 19, 2002)

It is a good poem... Too bad I'm too lazy to post it...

Hint hint to anyone who is proactive.


----------



## Beorn (May 19, 2002)

> The Road goes ever on and on
> Down from the door where it began.
> Now far ahead the Road has gone,
> And I must follow, if I can,
> ...


----------



## HLGStrider (May 19, 2002)

*posting to see what someone else posted...*

I'd say it is one of the better poems. I like how it ends with coming home again.


----------



## HLGStrider (May 19, 2002)

Thanks Beorn.


----------



## Úlairi (May 24, 2002)

Pardon my insolence. But the actual point of the thread is...?


----------



## Mormegil (May 24, 2002)

Ulairi, read the first post. I think it explains enough.

As for the poem, I think it would be good to use at a graduation ceremony. It makes you think that the future is always unfolding in front of you.


----------



## Úlairi (May 25, 2002)

Note for Mormegil: I said insolence, not ignorance.

I was saying that the thread served no real purpose.


----------



## Theoden (May 25, 2002)

It happens to be my favorite poem in the entire book and for that matter, it is my favorite poem over all. I think it would be cool to have at a graduation. I wish I would have thought of it for mine. 

"Pursuing it with weary feet,
Until it joins some larger way.
Where many paths and errends meet,
And whither then? I cannot say."


----------



## Úlairi (May 26, 2002)

Go and post that in the Poetry Guild Theoden.


----------



## HLGStrider (May 26, 2002)

Come on, Ulari... I just made a comment to see if anyone agreed with me, in case in the future I have to help with a graduation... etc.... geez... people are too serious...


----------



## Úlairi (May 27, 2002)

And sarcasm doesn't come well over the internet. Sorry Elgee, my posts were mere jest and were completely ironistic, that is all.


----------



## HLGStrider (May 27, 2002)

That's okay. I'm used to it.


----------



## Aredhel (May 27, 2002)

*Graduation?!?!?!?!*

Since this is about graduation, I will say this...: I graduated on the 25th!!! from high school!!


----------



## HLGStrider (May 27, 2002)

Horray for Aredhel!!!

One year left for me...

Going to college next?


----------



## chrysophalax (May 27, 2002)

My congratulations, Aredhel!!


----------



## Úlairi (May 28, 2002)

Well done Adrehel.


----------



## Aredhel (May 28, 2002)

Thanks, guys! I'm thinking about going to college. Are you going after you finish school?


----------



## HLGStrider (May 28, 2002)

I want to be a writer and I don't want to do any more math, so I am considering only taking courses I'll really need over the internet or at the community college rather than risk having to do more, pointless, stupid, meaningless, algebra that no writer needs to know.


----------



## Theoden (Jun 4, 2002)

college... hmmm... it's a good thing if that's where you need to go to follow your dreams. I am not going to college, but that doesn't mean others shouldn't. I think it is a good idea, actually.

-me


----------



## Úlairi (Jun 5, 2002)

I am going to University (which is what you guys would call College I believe). I hope to do something along the lines of Medicine (Biology, Physics, Chem etc), Mathematics or Literacy. I am unsure.


----------

